# Mosquito and location help



## Miascot (Dec 16, 2018)

Newby here so be gentle please

My wife and I are currently locked down in Los Alcazares and itching to relocate once the measures are lifted.

We spent six months last year in the Costa Del Sol but we didn’t find our dream location. Murcia region doesn’t seem to be it either so we are pinning our hopes on the Costa Blanca.

Done a lot of research during the lock down and particularly keen on Moraira, Javea, Calpe, Albir, Altea etc. The coastline looks beautiful, rugged, and hilly with plenty of natural spaces nearby.

We plan to trial a few areas for a couple of weeks at a time then settle on a long term let once we know we have made the right choice.

We are not that sociable but do like to see daily life throughout the year. Nightlife is irrelevant to us as we are generally back home by 5pm ready to settle for the night. We prefer sunrise to sunset so an easterly direction would suit us better. We enjoy walking or cycling along the prom so a decent sized prom is also a plus.

Any views on where a couple of fairly young quiet Brits would settle best?

Mosquitoes love me so I am looking for some tips on how best to avoid them in Spain. Should our let be near the coast? away from the coast? Up a hill, down a hill, beside a salty area etc. When I was in Thailand last November, we were in Koh Chang and I never saw a mosquito! The locals said it was because our resort had salt water front and back and the mosquitoes hated that. Any of the above towns meet that criteria?

Serious answers from those with experience only please


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,

Albir, Altea, La Cala, Denia or Finestrat are all beautiful places and according to choice, favourites of expats from a variety of countries. I've visited them all. Each of the town's has something different to offer and are all on the coastline. There is a coastal tram that links them (along with Benidorm) together. All the coastline towns on the costas are geared up for tourists and that can swell the population in summer months but winter months some areas turn into ghost towns. For more of a consistent population you may need to look further inland. 

Mosquitoes are annoying here on the coast. I certainly don't think salt water makes any difference whatsoever. I'm fortunate that i dont attract mosquitoes but whatever my wife uses, from recommended creams to sure fire sprays, she gets bit by those critters each year.

Steve


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

As a sufferer of quite severe allergy to mosquito bites (i ended up having to go to hospital once in Malta due to one), and ex-resident of Thailand, I can assure you that if you didn't get bitten in koh Chang, you won't suffer much anywhere in Spain.
But I agree with Tebo, there is no formula for avoiding them except for staying as far from stagnant water as possible. But even saucers under plant pots can be breeding grounds so it's difficult to get away totally.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Miascot said:


> Newby here so be gentle please
> 
> My wife and I are currently locked down in Los Alcazares and itching to relocate once the measures are lifted.
> 
> ...


We have a place inland from Albir and even on the second floor we get Mosquitos in the summer. 
Once we get back, Im fitting screens to the windows so we can leave them open. I also make sure that there is no standing water in any of the pot plants we have on the balcony.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mosquitoes need still non-salty water to breed so Almería should suit you down to the ground since it is the only true desert in Europe.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Miascot said:


> Newby here so be gentle please
> 
> 
> We are not that sociable but do like to see daily life throughout the year. Nightlife is irrelevant to us as we are generally back home by 5pm ready to settle for the night. We prefer sunrise to sunset so an easterly direction would suit us better. We enjoy walking or cycling along the prom so a decent sized prom is also a plus.
> ...



Based on what seems important to you, I would suggest Valencia, the city itself. It’s on the coast, no mozzies, has a huge broad walk, and as a proper city, you will not want for stimulation. It’s not even as expensive as some of the more touristy towns you list. Sagunto, just north of the main city, would also meet your spec, and is cheaper still.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miascot (Dec 16, 2018)

Hadn’t thought of a city but we loved our time in Malaga last year. Will give Valencia a try for a couple of weeks.

Barrier: When we lived in Florida we had screens on every window and over our pool area which allowed us a bug free life. Haven’t seen that here.... good business opportunity for someone!

Thanks all for your comments and help.


----------



## Miascot (Dec 16, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> Mosquitoes need still non-salty water to breed so Almería should suit you down to the ground since it is the only true desert in Europe.


If Almeria opens up at the same time as Murcia and we are able to travel between the two and Valencia still closed, we will nip down for a look. 

Any particular towns or places you would suggest that fit our criteria?

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Miascot said:


> Hadn’t thought of a city but we loved our time in Malaga last year. Will give Valencia a try for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Barrier: When we lived in Florida we had screens on every window and over our pool area which allowed us a bug free life. Haven’t seen that here.... good business opportunity for someone!
> 
> Thanks all for your comments and help.


We have mosquiteras on all our windows. You haven't been looking hard enough - they are more discreet here. Ours are on a sprung roller so we pull them into place when needed which makes it easy to clean the windows, etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the location of your house is as important as the town it's in. Up on a hill, away from lakes and rivers, persistent breeze ...

One thing's for sure, if most of the houses in a district have mosquito screens in the window they will be there for a purpose.

Good hunting!


----------



## Miascot (Dec 16, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> We have mosquiteras on all our windows. You haven't been looking hard enough - they are more discreet here. Ours are on a sprung roller so we pull them into place when needed which makes it easy to clean the windows, etc.


I guess we were unlucky last year in the costa del sol as out of the 10 or so different villas or flats we had, not one had screens. Even the two MacDonald resorts we spent some weeks in didn’t have them.

Perhaps there is less of an issue down there....... come to think of it, I don’t really recall seeing many either! We were there late October to early March, are they more of a summer thing? I have never actually been to Spain in the summer!

They must be starting to hatch in Los Alcazares as there are quite a few around. Will definitely be looking to rent a place with screens.

Thanks


----------

